# What would be the best vinyl to use on koozies



## stitchedandstamp (May 26, 2006)

I need to make some koozies for a wedding, pretty simple they just want a monogram, but what do I use. I have a heat press and a vinyl cutter. Oh yeah, they are the round ones. 
Thanks,
R


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

stitchedandstamp said:


> I need to make some koozies for a wedding, pretty simple they just want a monogram, but what do I use. I have a heat press and a vinyl cutter. Oh yeah, they are the round ones.
> Thanks,
> R


round ones? they aren't the triangular koozies? hehe just kidding, but seriously, do they make koozies in different shapes?

I'm not really being any help here, but I would like to know the procedure too cause this sounds like a great market for my area as the University of Florida has now been deemed the Number 1 party school in America.


----------



## confetti (Jul 23, 2006)

hi sorry to sound terribly british  but what is a koozie?


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

confetti said:


> hi sorry to sound terribly british  but what is a koozie?


if the British don't know what koozies are, then I highly recommend you start making them and selling them! 

haha , a koozie is a soft cover for a cold drink, like a canned or bottled beer, to keep that drink nice and cool. they are big marketers cause they are easy to print on.

Koozies Personalized Custom Wedding Favors Koozies


----------



## dangard (Dec 25, 2006)

We use Thermoflex on the ones we sell for the wet suit type. We have been selling these for 3 years now and they are great.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

You just cut thermoflex and then heat press it on the koozies? Where do you purchase your koozies from?


----------



## confetti (Jul 23, 2006)

that is amazing, not sure how well they would go here, but i will look into it.


----------



## stitchedandstamp (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the posts, I just meant they weren't the collapsable kind when I posted they were round. I tried a couple last night and I think I can make it work, I just need to get some heat tape so that I don't have to try and hold the design and pull the press down on them at the same time. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

haha ah I see now. I had some wide imaginations of different shapes of koozies running through my head.

if the British drink, they will buy!


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

We just did a batch for a golf tournament.
We used the flat version from www.debcosolutions.com Neoprene.
We used Fashion Film from www.Stahls.com . We pressed at 160 for 20s, peeled cold, pressed for 5. I had parchment paper on the upper platen for protection.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

InspiredImp said:


> We just did a batch for a golf tournament.
> We used the flat version from www.debcosolutions.com Neoprene.
> We used Fashion Film from www.Stahls.com . We pressed at 160 for 20s, peeled cold, pressed for 5. I had parchment paper on the upper platen for protection.


nice! How'd they come out, got any pics?


----------



## dangard (Dec 25, 2006)

we get ours from www.koozielady.com they also do screen printing for us on really large orders.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

We use Eco-film with the collapsible Koozies with success


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi,
sorry to change topic but does anyone know what the name of this font is.Thank you in advance.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

leisure said:


> Hi,
> sorry to change topic but does anyone know what the name of this font is.Thank you in advance.


not sure but you would get better results to your answer if you posted a new thread in the forum labeled "Does anyone know what font this is?", rather than posting in a thread talking about vinyl applications for koozies.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

leisure said:


> Hi,
> sorry to change topic but does anyone know what the name of this font is.Thank you in advance.


I agree with the post above me... but here is the best I've found. All but the S looks ok, so you might be able to mix and match.
Or just spend the $9, send it to Office Beacon, tell them any other text you want in the same font and you get back a new file in vector... a bit more if you want it back in .emb


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

spankthafunk said:


> not sure but you would get better results to your answer if you posted a new thread in the forum labeled "Does anyone know what font this is?", rather than posting in a thread talking about vinyl applications for koozies.


 Thank you I wasn't sure how to do that, but I'm going to look around and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

InspiredImp said:


> I agree with the post above me... but here is the best I've found. All but the S looks ok, so you might be able to mix and match.
> Or just spend the $9, send it to Office Beacon, tell them any other text you want in the same font and you get back a new file in vector... a bit more if you want it back in .emb


 Thank you I will give them a try if I have no luck here.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Here is a picture of my koozie. This one is a misprint, so I'm not sure if I gave it the second press or not.
It also demonstrates why I got my new cutter. The old one wasn't handling detail well.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

awesome. there's a whole market right there I could be making money on. I need to get a cutter asap! haha


----------



## confetti (Jul 23, 2006)

i find koozies really wierd, however, 7 or 8 years ago, I also thought it a bit wierd that people would buy coffee in cups and drink it on the way to work, now even in my little city they do that. I am definitely going to have a look at koozies. do people buy them to keep drinks warm or to keep them cold?


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I assume that if it can keep it cool, it should also keep the drinks warm.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

Cold is the concept here since we just call them Can Coolers.
But, since half the advantage is comfort to your hand, rather than temperature regulation, I know that applies to hot and cold. The trick will be finding the right sized hot beverage container.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

i believe they're to keep your drinks cold, though as stated, i think the main advantage is to hold your drink without your hand freezing. They are great marketing tools, especially for bands (throw them out at shows) and for sports events. I also had a koozie once with a lanyard, so i could carry my beer around my neck in the Bahamas while keeping my hands free. lol


----------

